# Open Carry.



## arnisador (Oct 8, 2014)

*Man openly carrying new gun in Gresham robbed by armed man*



> A man openly carrying his new handgun was robbed on a Gresham street by a man with a gun of his own.
> [...]
> Investigators  said the 21-year-old victim bought a handgun earlier in the day and was  openly carrying it while talking to his cousin.
> 
> ...



For the most part, I'd rather conceealed-carry any weapon I'm carrying. I can imagine exceptions in which displaying arms might ward off an attack, but here it _attracted_ a robber and in general I'd rather have surprise on my side.


----------



## Buka (Oct 8, 2014)

I realize how terrible and dangerous that is. But it's one of the funniest things I've heard in a long while. My guess is....friends of the victim weren't surprised.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not a fan of open carry either Arnisador.  Like you I want surprise on my side and I do not want to display that I am carrying for everyone to know.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 8, 2014)

In this case, the first thing I'd wonder is if the gun was loaded. If he'd just bought it, it may well not have been. And therefore useless for defending himself.
I understand the point people try to make with open carry. As you know, I support 2nd Amendment rights and oppose additional laws that accomplish nothing other than whittling away at the right of legal gun owners.
When you carry for defense, I think it's a mistake to open carry. Why give up the element of surprise? Why tell the bad guy who to watch out for?
I've bought a couple new guns recently (and posted reviews), and in each case I had both the newly purchased (and empty) gun, plus a concealed gun. Point your gun at me and demand the new purchase. I'll hand it over. And then, if the situation warrants it, I'll shoot you with the one you didn't see.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't doubt that there are times when carrying openly might work to one's favor, but yeah, in addition to this possibly have been an unloaded weapon it's really the combined principle of don't attract attention/don't display something valuable, together with the element of surprise, for me. I don't carry a firearm but I might well have a knife on me at times and I'd rather not have someone see that I am armed, and where my weapon is, unless I think intimidation is best choice...which as a rule, I don't.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 8, 2014)

Intimidation is a fine case for open carry. But if I'm going for intimidation, I'll be doing it by allowing you to look into the barrel of my gun. Careful aim is an important factor in open carry.


----------



## Carol (Oct 8, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> In this case, the first thing I'd wonder is if the gun was loaded. If he'd just bought it, it may well not have been. And therefore useless for defending himself.



The 21 year old victim was out with his cousin, and the incident occurred at 2:10AM Saturday.  

The first thing I would wonder about wouldn't be if it was the GUN that was loaded...  :drinky:


----------

